# Teaching Archery



## Teach_87 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello,

I am a Agriculture Teacher in SW Iowa, I have the awesome opportunity to teach wildlife management. This is the 3rd year I will be teaching it and every year I am disappointed in what we cover. This year I want to try something new, I want to teach my students about bow hunting. Do any of you guys have any "lesson plans" you would be willing to share so I can teach my students about archery and bowhunting?


Thanks, 

Teach


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

look at the DNR and the LOCAL CONSERVATION they have guides, books, and set rules for hunting, and wildlife identification, equipment rules , regulations, seasons , and how to.also look at the HUNTER EDUCATION AREA should help a lot.they may even be on line...we have them here in mo. hope this helps mike


----------



## Teach_87 (Dec 19, 2013)

I will for sure check them out. I re-read what I wrote initially and I didn't describe what I was looking for. I am wanting to teach my students to shoot bow hunting styles bows. I found some stuff online I will try and use. I do have another question though, any suggestions on bows to look for, I have 3 students who do not have their own bow and need something that they could shoot.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

look at the genius matthews bows it a one of a kind bow that fits anyone.the DL adjust automatically..not pricy.. you can get them here in the classifieds, cabelas,on line,, they have NO let off but you can adjust the weight with a wrench...low poundage around 22 i think...max


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

The Genesis Pro is a good training bow. Its what we use and the advantage it has over the Genesis is it has an adjustable draw stop for draw length and for a firm back wall.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Teach,

Good idea and you will enjoy it this can be VERY rewarding. Got to ask though, what do you mean by a bow hunting style bow??? Do you mean a long bow, recurve or compound or combination of all?? Next, do you have any training in teaching archery? If not, that MAY be OK but are you sure that what you want to teach is relatively correct and won't lead to student injury or bad habits? Just wondering.

I second the Genesis as the best beginner's/instructional bow made or available today!! Learning to shoot with the Genesis will give your students what they need to shoot any of the styles I listed above.

Arne


----------



## Teach_87 (Dec 19, 2013)

Moebow said:


> Teach,
> 
> Good idea and you will enjoy it this can be VERY rewarding. Got to ask though, what do you mean by a bow hunting style bow??? Do you mean a long bow, recurve or compound or combination of all?? Next, do you have any training in teaching archery? If not, that MAY be OK but are you sure that what you want to teach is relatively correct and won't lead to student injury or bad habits? Just wondering.
> 
> ...


By bow hunting now I mean a compound bow. And no I don't have training I just have been around bows my while life and have been working with the local pro shop and others with more experience than I. I also have been going through online lessons. 

I am actually going to talk to my principal today to get the lesson approved and talk about buying equipment. I really like the idea behind genesis bows and plan to get a few of them.

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Teaching adults to shoot and kids are the same - but a totally different animal. I highly reccomend at least a USA/NFAA Level 1 course. You can possibly test into a Level 2 if you can find one. The USA Archery website has a listing of courses which are available with dates and time. Also, if this takes off well for you, you can start your own JOAD club. But you will need to be a Level 2 to start a JOAD club.

Hunting or target - its the same process.

.02


----------



## Teach_87 (Dec 19, 2013)

subconsciously said:


> Teaching adults to shoot and kids are the same - but a totally different animal. I highly reccomend at least a USA/NFAA Level 1 course. You can possibly test into a Level 2 if you can find one. The USA Archery website has a listing of courses which are available with dates and time. Also, if this takes off well for you, you can start your own JOAD club. But you will need to be a Level 2 to start a JOAD club.
> 
> Hunting or target - its the same process.
> 
> .02


Thank you I will for sure check out those programs I would love some formal training. Oh and I know teaching adults is a totally different animal com paired to high schoolers.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Teach_87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a Agriculture Teacher in SW Iowa, I have the awesome opportunity to teach wildlife management. This is the 3rd year I will be teaching it and every year I am disappointed in what we cover. This year I want to try something new, I want to teach my students about bow hunting. Do any of you guys have any "lesson plans" you would be willing to share so I can teach my students about archery and bowhunting?
> 
> ...


Two main ideas here:

For the basics in how to teach ARCHERY in a safe and effective manner, I don't think you can beat the Basic Archery Instructor (BAI) certification course. Contact your state's NASP Coordinator to find out when a course will be taught. The 8-hours is well worth it for class control and safety. Your coordinator for Iowa is Donise Petersen (515) 205-8709 [email protected] 

On how to teach BOWHUNTING, the best thing I have seen (REALLY FANTASTIC) is the Explore Bowhunting program of the Archery Trade Association. Look here to find more: http://www.archerytrade.org/


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

For the school I would start with the NASP for sure they have kits you can get direct from them and I know there is trainers in your state. You can get certified through them as well its a awesome program. There is also a state tourney in Iowa too were they can if they do well go too the nationals. Archery is the fastest growing sport out there. go to thier website and there is a list of states and contacts. If you have any trouble pm me and I can get you to the right people
Good luck and thanks for teaching those kids


----------

